
TIL HN: You can resize the text box for replies - WJW
Have been on this site for years, never noticed it. Super nice though!
======
simonblack
That's what those little diagonal lines in the corner are indicating.

------
speedgoose
It's actually an old webkit feature.

~~~
greenyoda
Firefox has also allowed text input boxes to be resized for quite a while now.

HN might be one of the few web sites still around that uses a simple HTML
<form> for input, so people might not be familiar with this basic browser
feature anymore.

